# BREEDING SPILOS??



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

ANY ONE HAS TRIED BREEDING SPILOS ??? WITH SUCCESS?? WHAT SIZE OF TANK?? ALSO ANY SEXUAL DIFFERENDCES BETWEEN MALES AND FEMALESs?? ALSO AT WHAT AGE THEY WILL BE FULL MATURE TO PRODUCE??thanx
b.c.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

i think serralusm_collector has breeded them


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

i think serrasalmus collector bred s. malculatus actually.. 
someone correct me if im wrong.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

khuzhong said:


> i think serrasalmus collector bred s. malculatus actually..
> someone correct me if im wrong.


 Yeah, I think they're maculatus indeed.

I think S. maculatus and S. spilopleura are very closely related (they almost look the same, besides a few small differences), so I'd assume that breeing them requires more or less the same procedure...


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Yeah from what I have read, there is some debate to the scientific validity to S. Maculatus&#8230; You guys can call them gold spilo or Maculatus&#8230; Those who have seen my post know what the fish look like and the differences between gold and Maculatus...
For my breeding the fish were 5.5 to 6.5 inches and a year and a half old&#8230; There were 9 in a 100 gallon tank&#8230; I started with 12&#8230; I had some losses in the raising to adult hood&#8230; You may expect that too&#8230;. Mine were dime size when I got them in February, 2002. The fish started spawning in June 2003&#8230; They are at it again&#8230;More aggression this time&#8230; My male has started nest building, and is being very aggressive to the rest&#8230; They are basically pinned in the opposite corner&#8230; Very un-common from my previous 5 spawns&#8230;.Soon the raping will begin&#8230;<LOL>&#8230;
Hmmmm Guess if you guys can have a Ternetzi I can have a Maculatus&#8230; More differences in Maculatus and gold than red and Ternetzi; like teeth count&#8230;Why can't Ternetzi be called southern yellow pygocentrus nattereri????


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

thanx... i got 5 spilos cf... noty the gold spilo.... they are around 5 to 7 inches.. im about to move all of them into a 500 litte tank.. i will have to wait and see any news lol

than

b.c.


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Shoot me an E-mail and we can talk about the spilo CF… I have noticed coloration of the spawning materials have adverse effects on gold spilo {Aka S.Maculatus} vs Spilo cf with red in the cheek area… I may be able so shed some light on you projects…Spilo CF is also a much more territorial violent spawner…


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

DONE CHECK YOUR E.MAIL IF NOT HERE ITS MINE 
[email protected]


----------

